

Police Shoot a man's dog in front of him, arrest him for video recording - kevingibbon
http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/police-shoot-a-mans-dog-in-front-of-him-then-arrest-him-for-recording-it/

======
jawngee
Reddit is that way -->

------
IsThisObvious
What. The. Fuck.

